# CPMA exam - have any suggestions



## meenda (Sep 15, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for what exactly to study for this exam? There is no prep book, that I can see....wish that there was. I have experience auditing, but only in a physician office setting, and I'm afraid that is not enough. Does anyone know of any classes other then the one listed on the AAPC site?
Thanks!!


----------



## twizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

meenda said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for what exactly to study for this exam? There is no prep book, that I can see....wish that there was. I have experience auditing, but only in a physician office setting, and I'm afraid that is not enough. Does anyone know of any classes other then the one listed on the AAPC site?
> Thanks!!



NAMAS have a study guide..... there is also Deb Grider's book 'Medical Record Auditor' which has a bit more detail. I didn't bother with the overpriced bootcamps, I just used these two books.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 15, 2013)

*NAMAS CPMA study guide*

Just checked the price of this on their website....$179.... yikes.  I guess Amazon would have it cheaper. I definitely would not pay that amount.


----------



## pygreen (Sep 16, 2013)

I took the two day boot camp that NAMAS offered and felt that it was well worth the money.  I guess it depends on your style of learning.  I do better in a class room setting than I do on my own. I like the fact that I can ask questions on areas that I am having trouble understanding on my own.


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Sep 18, 2013)

I used Deb's book, the NAMAS study guide and the NAMAS bootcamp to pass the exam. You are correct that auditing e/m and minor office procedures is not enough knowledge to pass this exam. It's every bit as difficult as the CPC exam but in a much much different way. 
Best of luck to you.


----------

